# Frighthill Farms



## derekrocks247 (May 29, 2006)

My haunted house now has a website that i made/designed  http://frighthillfarms.essaryfamily.org 
I'll get a domain name for is soon


----------



## derekrocks247 (May 29, 2006)

sooo what do you think about the site?


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Would love to see your props, etc. Like the main page.


----------

